# 870 problems



## chase870 (May 3, 2012)

Any body ever break a 870 if so what did you break???


----------



## emusmacker (May 4, 2012)

No,   i never have.  I even use it as a boat paddle some.


----------



## javery (May 4, 2012)

I got 5 Wing masters and I love all of'em.I've had to replace a magazine spring in one,that's the only problem I've had.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2012)

Never had any kind of problem out of mine, and it has seen some hard use, but I`ve only had it for 25 years.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 4, 2012)

Only time I've had a problem with an 870 was during annual mandated LEO qualifications at night. All weapons are ordered grounded before we walk up to the targets to have our targets scored. A high ranking officer drove onto the range to set a cruiser in position to have blue lights activated for the next phase of training, in the process he drove over an 870. Still fired, functioned fine, but their were problems with it that had to be addressed. Our department issued Mossbergs, but failures to function resulted in those being phased out by 870's.


----------



## georgia_home (May 4, 2012)

There ya go. If I recall correctly, got mine in 87 or 88. Give or take.

After a mud bath, just clean'er up. She'll be good as new. Just get the mud out the mag tube n clean the spring when ya get home.



Nicodemus said:


> Never had any kind of problem out of mine, and it has seen some hard use, but I`ve only had it for 25 years.


----------



## miles58 (May 4, 2012)

I bought my first one in '72.  It still works perfect.  I bought a second barrel for it and put a rib on the original barrel.  That's all I have spent on it aside from ammo which was considerable in that I have run >30,000 rounds through it.


----------



## Buck111 (May 4, 2012)

They're pretty much bomb proof. If you have a problem, it's usually an easy fix.


----------



## harryrichdawg (May 20, 2012)

I've got one in 20 gauge that likes to jam after the first shot.  Nothing slamming the buttstock on the ground while holding the bolt release doesn't cure.  Just annoying when I need the second shot.  Let several rabbits get away after I missed the first shot and had to chase one down this year that was crippled on the first shot.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 17, 2012)

I broke a firing pin in my 12 ga. Rem 870.  My brother-in-law accidently loaded a double charge in a reload. It never happened again. LOL


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a 20ga 870 and the magazine spring shot out along with the magazine cap/ sling stud while shooting clays once. It was actually kinda funny but I got a new one and have had no problems with it since. Had it since around '08


----------



## dtala (Jun 23, 2012)

I've broken two different jawbones with an 870, but never the 870...


----------



## WFL (Jun 24, 2012)

I can not say that I have every seen one of them broken.


----------



## GregoryB. (Jun 26, 2012)

I got one of the 3 1/2 in Ultra Mags when they first came out. After 2 years of abuse and heavy loads the the plastic stock tube that the stock bolt runs through broke and then it had problems feeding a round when the action was cycled. Had to send it back to the factory to get it fixed (twice). since 2003 I havent had any issues with it.


----------



## GLS (Jun 26, 2012)

My 3.5" Super Mag Express Turkey/WF will not shoot low brass promos (Remington, Winchester) without extraction problems.  The source of the problem is a rough chamber which is curable but the gun should not have made it out of the factory in that condition.  The Express is no Wingmaster.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 26, 2012)

I have the 3.5' Super express with extraction problems.The chamber is rough or oversized. Sometimes you have to slam the butt on the ground to eject the fired shell. Now it's my turkey gun & I went to a Beretta 391 for ducks.


----------



## rockman7 (Jun 29, 2012)

when you say "broke" that covers lotsa ground. could you give specifics? failure to eject, ftf, ect??


----------



## chase870 (Jun 29, 2012)

rockman7 said:


> when you say "broke" that covers lotsa ground. could you give specifics? failure to eject, ftf, ect??



The twin action bars are the main concern, and any thing else that might break under stress or hard use. The action bars and the tube they are part of go inside the forearm and I have broken this part on 2 different 12 ga guns. I shoot 870's a bit more than most people in every gauge they make them in never had an issue with the smaller gauge guns.


----------



## Buck111 (Jun 29, 2012)

You can break anything with misuse. The only action bar damage I've ever seen (in 20+ years) was a pair that was twisted and had to be repaired. The "twister" was a 270# former Georgia lineman.
The shooter was going through a live fire exercise and torqued the fore end. But, then again, he has hands the size of catchers mitts and could torque an anvil.


----------



## rockman7 (Jun 30, 2012)

Buck111 said:


> You can break anything with misuse. The only action bar damage I've ever seen (in 20+ years) was a pair that was twisted and had to be repaired. The "twister" was a 270# former Georgia lineman.
> The shooter was going through a live fire exercise and torqued the fore end. But, then again, he has hands the size of catchers mitts and could torque an anvil.




never seen a action bar break on a 870 . if a guy was strong enough to warp one by racking the slide i'd sho nuff call man guy "sir".


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a 20 year old 870 youth in 20 gauge that if you don't pump it real fast on the re-load the spent shell and the shell from the magazine will jam up in the receiver.

I also have a 20 year old 870 in 12 gauge that with some ammo brands will not eject the shell after firing. you have to punch it out with a rod from the muzzle.


----------



## HuntinJakes (Jun 30, 2012)

chase870 said:


> The twin action bars are the main concern, and any thing else that might break under stress or hard use. The action bars and the tube they are part of go inside the forearm and I have broken this part on 2 different 12 ga guns. I shoot 870's a bit more than most people in every gauge they make them in never had an issue with the smaller gauge guns.



Broke em on an 870 12 gauge


----------



## spurandrack (Aug 7, 2012)

I've used mine from a boat paddle to beat'n off cottonmouths!

No joke, I have never had a failure in 42 yrs, not even a jam.......

s&r


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 7, 2012)

I saw an ejector spring fall out of a newer youth 20ga 870 Express but that's it.


----------

